# Need two forum assistants



## Joseph (Oct 20, 2007)

I have a music related website that I am trying to get going and need two people who like to discuss music and other topics to post in the forums.

You will post new topics throughout the forums and join in other current discussions daily, to attract and maintain interest in the forums.

These could be long-term positions as I have two other websites I am working on. You will be paid for every post weekly, by PayPal.

10Â¢ per post until you reach 100 posts, then you will receive 25Â¢ per post.

If you are interested, please send me a PM or email for more info.

Thanks.


----------

